# Flattie season is here!



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Not that I have caught any yet, but this afternoon, filled up my 100 gallon Rubbermaid watering trough, added some rock salt, recleaned my pump/filter and aerator and then added some Water conditioner ( Rejevinade) and started the unit up with no probs. Ill get a picture up here in a bit but thought others could get everyone all fired up by showing some pics of their setup once they get them up and running!

Now just gotta let water cycle for about 2 days then I need to start with some yellow bellies,( very hardy) then add some greenies after that then finish the tank off with some common BG and some LM bass, Ill be set after that!

Salmonid


----------



## shadpocket (Jan 18, 2010)

I haven't stuck a hook in any yet myself this year. I like the way your thinking on the tank,,,and your choice of bait.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like you have a great set up Mark,,,But all you really need is a bag of shad


----------



## jtyler (Mar 10, 2010)

Got our bait tanks up and running. Have 3 tanks and there about half full. The yellowbellies are non stop. Only thing now to do is get out and do some real fishing. Can't wait. Maybe this weekend if the water levels are good.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Jack, you dont know where I can get any skippies do ya??
Yeah, I got plenty of shad but on the GMR the turtles ( I hate to even mention that word) and channels will tear ya up, I like the live bait thing when seriously targeting flats. 

Salmonid


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Salmonid said:


> Hey Jack, you dont know where I can get any skippies do ya??
> Yeah, I got plenty of shad but on the GMR the turtles ( I hate to even mention that word) and channels will tear ya up, I like the live bait thing when seriously targeting flats.
> 
> Salmonid


Mark, I was all fired up over those skips but have not caught anything on them...fishing them side by side with fresh shad the shad have out prefromed them 100 percent...


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Salmonid said:


> Not that I have caught any yet, but this afternoon, filled up my 100 gallon Rubbermaid watering trough, added some rock salt, recleaned my pump/filter and aerator and then added some Water conditioner ( Rejevinade) and started the unit up with no probs. Ill get a picture up here in a bit but thought others could get everyone all fired up by showing some pics of their setup once they get them up and running!
> 
> Now just gotta let water cycle for about 2 days then I need to start with some yellow bellies,( very hardy) then add some greenies after that then finish the tank off with some common BG and some LM bass, Ill be set after that!
> 
> Salmonid


you forgot to add those monster hybrid gills you have, i think those things will scream a clicker


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

flathunter said:


> Mark, I was all fired up over those skips but have not caught anything on them...fishing them side by side with fresh shad the shad have out prefromed them 100 percent...


give it alittle bit of time, im sure those flatties are going to love baseball sized chunks of skipjack


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

heres the picture of my setup, big water trough, with a fluval underwater filter and I shoot the water up through a hose to a spray bar, works great until the power goes out like it did twice last summer durring the hottest part of the summer, lost all my gills then but all the bullheads were fine, I might add that I keep a few 2 liters full of water in the freezer and every day in the morning, would put one in the tank to float around and drop the water temps a few degrees for the day, then the next morning, take that one out, put back in freezer, and replace with another one, always kept my water around 70-73 degrees in my garage.










Salmonid


----------



## Catfish John (May 10, 2004)

About how much did that setup cost you Mark? im going to have to setup a tank this yr... my bait connection is no longer there... so now i got to start saving gills and stuff... i have a nice cool basement that is perfect for tank


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

A deep freezer works great keeps your water cool and all i use is 2 air pumps for gold fish tanks with 2 hoses on each of em and i keep alot of bait in that setup. Drill a hole in the bottom and place a kitchen sink drain plug in there, After that attach a 2'' pvc elbow to that, then get a 10ft peice of 2'' pvc pipe to drain, You also need a coupling to attach the elbow to the drain. if its gets realy hot plug the freezer in a hour or two and your water is cool agin. You can find a old deep freeze for nothin most of the time. The bottom will rust after a few years we are on our 3rd one and they all lasted around 3 or 4 years each.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, I got the Fluval pump off ebay for about 35 bucks and the tank itself is probably the most expensive part, Im guessing it was 60-70 dollars but we use it in the winter for a watering hole for our horses so I already had the tank. TSC is best place to look for nice new tanks. 
Ill keep a lookout for some old tanks and let you know if I see any around.

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice setup Mark. I have my tank up and running too. Will shoot some pics tonight. The frozen water bottles is a must.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

It's early but here is how the Mellon Family tank is rollin' in 2010:

Right now we've got BIG Goldfish, Bullheads and Isreali Carp. I've also got a 3/4 # common carp swimming in there somewhere.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

H2O Mellon said:


> It's early but here is how the Mellon Family tank is rollin' in 2010:
> 
> Right now we've got BIG Goldfish, Bullheads and Isreali Carp. I've also got a 3/4 # common carp swimming in there somewhere.


dang mellon where did you get all those fish?

i've never tried baby shovelhead for bait


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Mark,

How do you have your pump set up on your tank? I have about a 100 gal tank with a aerator attached to the side of it and that runs up to a spray bar that I have running along the top edge spraying down into the tank. The only downfall is that my aerator is a 12V setup. Now I'm no electrician, nor do I know enough about electrical wiring to answer this myself... but is it possible for me to run my 12V pump to 110?

Ill take some pictures and post soon to get some suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Flathead King 06 said:


> is it possible for me to run my 12V pump to 110?


I go the exact opposite (110 to 12v) on several of my temp tanks. A basic inverter is all you need to go 110 to 12v. I am sure they have an inverter that will do what you need (12v to 110) however I am here to tell you that you'll end up having a big problem on your hands soon and that is becasue any 12V'er that I've ever seen is NOT made for prolonged running time.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks Mellon... we need to get out fishing together this year... got a flat bottom 14' jon that needs to be broken in on the river...


----------

